# MacSign Software question?



## BlankApparel (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm a Corel and PC user that made a move over to the Mac and in lieu of using Windows XP virtually (I do on my Mac), I want to use the Mac only.

So, I just bought a new Summa plotter and it came with MacSign software XP-X v. 7.2. This really is a very limited program that basically just allows you to drop in an AI/eps image/file and plot it. It does work for this (pretty terrible they make you pay big money for any features though) limited use only.

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to:

1. Increase the weed border (it cuts the border right on the image which makes weeding much more work for sticky vinyls)
2. Mirror image directly in MacSign?

Thanks.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Greetings and Salutations from another Summa (D-75R) and Mac fanatic/user! Congrats on your choice of a cutter. 

Now with that said, I don't like MacSign Cut either as it is crippled. Thus far, I have not been able to adjust the weed border.

However, the icon that looks like the two "D"s facing each other in the MacSign Cut toolbar allows you to reflect. Whenever I have used MacSign Cut, I imported my image in already reflected.

May I suggest another piece of software? 

SignCut-X2 for the Mac OS. Download the demo and I'm sure you would desire to purchase it for power, feature set, affordable purchase options and Summa cutter compatibility. It works with Corel, Illustrator and Inkscape.

And hey, I love my Mac.


----------



## BlankApparel (Dec 17, 2006)

AdriaticBlue,

Wonderful. That app. looks much more industry friendly. I also read the scoop about Inkscape on their site and it sounds fantastic. I'll be on it today.

I love my Macs too! Ever since I made the switch to the Mac two years ago, it's been fantastic. Never had to reformat and I can honestly say, I have never crashed. I still get the PC folk bagging it but hey, I run Windows... it's in the background and restarts in about 10-15 secs.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I would love to know the benefits of a MAC computer vs PC for tshirt printing...in particular heat press.


----------

